

Ask HN: What would you like to see in a dev blog? - AncoraImparo

I am in the throws of starting up a blog on software engineering. I don't intent for it only to be about code, but about many aspects of ho we create fantastic software. I don't intend for it to be a "List" blog which does thing such as "10 ways to manage requirements" etc. The point is for the blog to actually explain, step by step how to do many of the things (code, or otherwise) which a budding software developer (or even an expert seeking references) can follow in order to achieve the desired behaviour.<p>Is there anything you would like to see covered? I am going to be writing 1 or 2 articles per week. I will post the URL when I have some content for you all to enjoy.
======
codegeek
What do you have in mind ? Would you focus on concepts like algorithms,
design, refactoring etc ? What languages will you use ? web based ? non-web
based ?

~~~
AncoraImparo
Hey, sorry for the late reply, I commute a very long distance to and from
work! forgive me.

I will be trying to focus on each of the points you mention.

I will start off with C and C++ in the blog. My experience actually goes into
a range of other languages and I will eventually be covering them as well
where possible.

I have serious love for algorithms, data structures, good practice (when its
actually good and not just over engineering) Web development is something I
might add, as an experimental section (or sister blog). The reason for this is
that I am actually not a web applications developer and my experience mainly
lies in low level software and API development. I hope this answers your
question and if you have any topics you would like to see covered, let me know
please.

